# Varianten voor 'toch'



## ThomasK

Wij hebben van die ietwat complexe zinsadverbia die tegenstelling/... uitdrukken. In hoeverre zijn die nog gangbaar? En welke vooral? 

Mij lijjkt dat het traditionele *'echter' *een stuk op de terugweg is, maar dat dat eerder te maken heeft met het feit dat expliciete aanduidingen van verbanden overbodig of ouderwets worden geacht. Woorden als *'niettemin'*, *'desondanks'*, tref ik wel eens aan, maar niet zo vaak. *'Evenwel' *en - uiteraard - *'daarentegen' *lijken mij wel best gangbaar. 

Wat denken jullie over deze indrukken, en zeker ook over mijn hypothese inzake 'echter'? De woorden zijn niet onderling inwisselbaar, dat weet ik, maar het gaat mij om vormen van tegenstelling...


----------



## Peterdg

Je vergeet het Vlaamse "*nochtans*".

Voor wat mij betreft, zijn ze allemaal even gangbaar behalve "evenwel"; ik zou zeggen dat ik dat eigenlijk nooit tegenkom of zelf gebruik tenzij in uiterst formele omstandigheden. Maar ze zijn allemaal nogal schrijftaalachtig, niet?


----------



## ThomasK

Zeer juist. Maar zijn ze zo schrijftalig? 'Daarentegen' minder lijkt mij... Maar zijn ze allemaal even schrijftalig ?


----------



## Peterdg

Er zijn ook nog: "*niettegenstaande*", "*ofschoon*", "*ondanks*", "*in weerwil van*" en waarschijnlijk nog een paar andere.

Wat betreft "*daarentegen*": in de spreektaal gebruik ik het alleen wanneer ik ironisch of sarcastisch en lichtelijk pedant wil klinken: bv.: _Huppeldepup weet niet wat hij daar moet mee aanvangen: ... ik daarentegen!_

And that's about it.

Wat betreft de andere: alleen "*nochtans*" en "*toch*" gebruik ik in de normale spreektaal.


----------



## ThomasK

Akkoord,maar de eerste zijn geen bijwoorden... O ja, nochtans is inderdaad courant, dat lijkt mij ook. Maar dus eigenlijk nogal zeldzaam bij jou. Interessant om te horen. 

Nog iemand ?


----------



## bibibiben

Ja, net als Peterdg vind ik de genoemde woorden nogal schrijftalig, al zijn ze dat niet in dezelfde mate. Mijn volgorde van schrijftaligheid:



Meest schrijftalig
 
 
 
 
Minst schrijftalig
nochtans*
evenwel
echter
(desal)niettemin
desondanks
daarentegen


 

_Niettemin, desondanks_ en _daarentegen_ zijn nog wel woorden die ik in de mond zou willen nemen. Mijn favoriet blijft uiteraard _toch_. Ook het tegenstellend gebruikte _wel_ (“Wel vind ik dat...”) ligt me lekker in de mond.

Ik vind het opvallend dat je het zeer schrijftalige _evenwel_ vrij gangbaar vindt en van _echter_ meent dat het op de terugtocht is. Op dit forum bijvoorbeeld komt het woord _echter_ in 145 draden voor, terwijl _evenwel_ maar in 19 draden genoemd wordt. _Evenwel_ zal eerder voor z’n leven moeten vrezen dan _echter_, lijkt mij.

*Anders dan in Vlaanderen leidt dit woord in Nederland een opvallend zieltogend bestaan (zoals waarschijnlijk algemeen bekend is).


----------



## YellowOnline

Ik spreek zoals ik schrijf, wat mijn vader af en toe als vondeliaans omschreef. Dat behelst onder andere de genoemden 'echter', 'evenwel', 'daarentegen', 'nochtans', '(des)niettegenstaande', 'ofschoon', '(des)ondanks', 'daarentegen', 'toch', '(desal)niettemin' en 'daarentegen'; maar ook het in Vlaanderen nog steeds frequent gebruikte '(al)hoewel', de simpele 'maar' en 'al' (die vreemd genoeg nog niemand vermeldde), de haast verdwenen 'trots' (al speelt daar bij mij vast een Duitse invloed), de al even met uitsterven bedreigde '(e)doch' en het poëtische 'hoezeer'.

Laat ik maar meteen de knuppel in het hoenderhok te gooien: het moderne literaire Nederlands is, zeker in Nederland, geëvolueerd in richting van optimale efficiëntie en zodoende zijn grote delen van onze woordenschat overboord gegooid wegens te barok. Wijlen Jan de Hartog merkte ooit op dat de Vlamingen de schatbewaarders van het Nederlands zijn. Dat is nog steeds zo, al mindert het hier eveneens. Hoe dan ook: we hebben zo een grote keuze aan woorden dat het een zonde zou zijn om  ons te beperken tot enkele vaakvoorkomende synoniemen. Taal draait niet  enkel om inhoud maar ook om vorm. Het is de spreekwoordelijke kers op de  taart. Om die reden kan moderne Nederlandse literatuur mij nauwelijks nog bekoren (er zijn uitzonderingen) en blijf ik teruggrijpen naar de klassieke auteurs wier boeken niet zo een karige woordenschat bevatten dat men er nauwelijks een zakwoordenboek mee kan vullen. 

/emotioneel betoog voor het Nederlands


----------



## bibibiben

YellowOnline said:


> Ik spreek zoals ik schrijf, wat mijn vader af en toe als vondeliaans omschreef. Dat behelst onder andere de genoemden 'echter', 'evenwel', 'daarentegen', 'nochtans', '(des)niettegenstaande', 'ofschoon', '(des)ondanks', 'daarentegen', 'toch', '(desal)niettemin' en 'daarentegen';


 
Zomin het aan te bevelen is als je steevast schrijft zoals je spreekt, zomin is het een navolgenswaardig streven om steevast te spreken zoals je schrijft. 

Neem een situatie waarin een moeder met haar vier kinderen ’s avonds gezellig aan de maaltijd zit, terwijl buiten de dijken op doorbreken staan zonder dat zij daar enig weet van hebben. In scenario 1 stormt vader binnen en roept: 

“Gelieve zich onverwijld van het onderhavige perceel te verwijderen in verband met de imminente dreiging van inundatie!”

Moeder en kinderen blijven vader glazig aankijken. Twee kinderen laten hun vork vallen. De andere twee zetten aarzelend de maaltijd voort, onderwijl vader scherp in de gaten houdend. Papa mocht ‘ns iets engers gaan doen dan abracadabra uitslaan. Als vader vervolgens gaat sjorren aan de kinderen onder het uitstoten van nog meer wartaal, grijpt moeder resoluut in en slaat hem met de pollepel neer. Niet veel later wordt hun huis door de golven verzwolgen.

In scenario 2 stormt vader binnen en roept:

“Wegwezen! Nu! De hele boel loopt hier straks onder!”

Moeder en kinderen springen overeind en stuiven met vader naar de gereedstaande auto. Binnen vijf minuten hebben ze hoger gelegen land bereikt en zijn ze in veiligheid.

Het is natuurlijk een zeer gechargeerd voorbeeld, maar de boodschap moge duidelijk zijn: niet alleen wie schrijft zoals hij spreekt, berooft zich van de mogelijkheid om zich op een juiste, gepaste of doeltreffende wijze te uiten, hetzelfde geldt voor de enkeling – gelukkig maar – die meent er goed aan te doen alleen maar te spreken zoals hij schrijft. Het getuigt in beide gevallen van een zekere armoede. 




YellowOnline said:


> maar ook het in Vlaanderen nog steeds frequent gebruikte '(al)hoewel', de simpele 'maar' en 'al' (die vreemd genoeg nog niemand vermeldde), de haast verdwenen 'trots' (al speelt daar bij mij vast een Duitse invloed), de al even met uitsterven bedreigde '(e)doch' en het poëtische 'hoezeer'.


 
Ik geloof dat je ontgaan is dat Thomask niet verzocht om voegwoorden, maar juist nadrukkelijk vraagt om adverbia, woorden dus die zowel in bijzinnen als hoofdzinnen te gebruiken zijn. Van de woorden die je noemt, zou alleen het archaïsche _edoch_ overblijven. _Trots_ is trouwens niet alleen een voegwoord, maar ook nog eens een germanisme, wat voor sommigen reden is om er verre van te blijven.



YellowOnline said:


> Laat ik maar meteen de knuppel in het hoenderhok te gooien: het moderne literaire Nederlands is, zeker in Nederland, geëvolueerd in richting van optimale efficiëntie en zodoende zijn grote delen van onze woordenschat overboord gegooid wegens te barok. Wijlen Jan de Hartog merkte ooit op dat de Vlamingen de schatbewaarders van het Nederlands zijn. Dat is nog steeds zo, al mindert het hier eveneens.


 
En dan wordt er nog steeds beweerd dat men in Vlaanderen last zou hebben van een minderwaardigheidscomplex. Uitzonderingen in overvloed, moet ik telkenmale vaststellen. Hmf.



YellowOnline said:


> Hoe dan ook: we hebben zo een grote keuze aan woorden dat het een zonde zou zijn om ons te beperken tot enkele vaak voorkomende synoniemen. Taal draait niet enkel om inhoud maar ook om vorm. Het is de spreekwoordelijke kers op de taart. Om die reden kan moderne Nederlandse literatuur mij nauwelijks nog bekoren (er zijn uitzonderingen) en blijf ik teruggrijpen naar de klassieke auteurs wier boeken niet zo een karige woordenschat bevatten dat men er nauwelijks een zakwoordenboek mee kan vullen.


 
Het omkieperen van een schatkist vol obscure woorden is geen teken van superieur schrijverschap of redenaarstalent. De ware schrijver of spreker bekoort zijn publiek met het juiste woord op de juiste plaats op het juiste moment.


----------



## YellowOnline

bibibiben said:


> En dan wordt er nog steeds beweerd dat men in Vlaanderen last zou hebben van een minderwaardigheidscomplex. Uitzonderingen in overvloed, moet ik telkenmale vaststellen. Hmf.



Och, dat minderwaardigheidscomplex is een collectieve hallucinatie. Ik heb daar best veel over te zeggen, maar dat heeft niet veel meer met taal te maken. Mijn kritiek op Nederland verbleekt bij die op Vlaanderen, maar als het over taalrijkdom gaat is Nederland slachtoffer van dienst. Ik heb graag in Nederland gewoond en vind nog steeds NRC de beste krant van de Benelux, dus verdenk mij niet van al te veel partijdigheid al heb ik de schijn hier tegen. 



> Het omkieperen van een schatkist vol obscure woorden is geen teken van superieur schrijverschap of redenaarstalent. De ware schrijver of spreker bekoort zijn publiek met het juiste woord op de juiste plaats op het juiste moment.



Ik heb overdreven om mijn betoog kracht bij te zetten natuurlijk; blijkbaar in die mate dat het zelfs ergernis oproept; maar mijn hoofdpunt blijft wel staan: waarom zich beperken tot een minimalistische woordenschat? Wat franjes geven kleur aan taal, of het nu gesproken of geschreven is.


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> En dan wordt er nog steeds beweerd dat men in Vlaanderen last zou hebben van een minderwaardigheidscomplex. Uitzonderingen in overvloed, moet ik telkenmale vaststellen. Hmf.


Kijk, dat minderwaardigheidscomplex is iets wat men ons heeft proberen aan te smeren toen we jong waren. Er waren nog steeds een aantal elementen rond die dat alsnog menen te moeten doen (en die ik in vorige draadjes al heb vermeld) maar ik zie gelukkig meer en meer weerstand daartegen verschijnen, ook in de wetenschappelijke wereld. Het Nederlands van België lijkt mij meer en meer ook een gewaardeerde plaats te veroveren, en niet alleen in Vlaanderen; ik zou zelfs durven zeggen dat een aantal Nederlandse taalkundigen hun schouders onder de zaak hebben gezet en de status van het taalgebruik in Vlaanderen hebben opgewaardeerd. Ik kan geen namen noemen, niet omdat ik dat niet wil doen maar omdat ik ze niet (meer) ken, maar ik onthoud wel een aantal interviews die ik op de radio heb gehoord en artikels die ik heb gelezen (in de krant weliswaar, niet in wetenschappelijke literatuur)  waarbij deze academici een pleidooi hielden om het Nederlands in Vlaanderen en dat in Nederland op dezelfde manier te behandelen zonder de ene variant meer gewicht toe te kennen dan de andere.

Maar, we zijn er nog niet en wat er met ons is gedaan toen we jong waren, heeft nog steeds gevolgen. Één daarvan is bijvoorbeeld de verwarring tussen "heten" en "noemen". Dat hebben onze taalonderwijzers voor eeuwig en altijd verknoeid. (Het bewijs: wanneer dialect gesproken wordt, wordt die fout doorgaans niet gemaakt). En dat maakt me, nog steeds,  boos.


----------



## ThomasK

Sjonge, we wijken af van het thema... (Ik vind het ook niet onbelangrijk, maar we moeten emotie ook onder controle houden, en die vooral proberen te richten op iets, euh, productiefs, vind ik)

Nu, bedankt voor alle antwoorden. Mijn opmerking inzake 'echter' (en nadien 'evenwel') is gebaseerd op een - mogelijk te individueel - gevoel dat de adverbiale zinsconnectoren op de terugweg zijn. Maar dat gevoel delen jullie blijkbaar niet - en dat aanvaard ik best. Het is echter moeilijk na te gaan omdat we gedateerde, historische teksten zouden moeten kunnen vergelijken. Mijn gevoel is dat we het met zo weinig mogelijk woorden moeten leren doen (alle overtollige dienen geschrapt, een regel in de journalistiek), en de adverbiale zinsconnectoren lijken dan makkelijk te sneuvelen  omdat ze niet écht nodig lijken. Nu, die behoren vaak tot de schrijftaal, dat lijkt me ook waar. --- Nu, dat is te veel een vermoeden dat ik niet voldoende kan onderbouwen.

Ergens vermoed ik dat 'echter' inzake betekenis veel algemener is en daardoor sneller zou kunnen verdwijnen voor een modieuzer woord als 'evenwel'. Maar opnieuw zitten we in de sfeer van gevoelens en vermoedens, vrees ik, en misschien moeten we het daar toch maar bij houden. (Maar toch bedankt voor jullie bijdragen)


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Sjonge, we wijken af van het thema... (Ik vind het ook niet onbelangrijk, maar we moeten emotie ook onder controle houden, en die vooral proberen te richten op iets, euh, productiefs, vind ik)



Nou, zolang er geen doodsbedreigingen over en weer vliegen, vind ik een beetje emotie tussendoor prima. Het zorgt voor wat leven in de brouwerij, toch?



ThomasK said:


> Nu, bedankt voor alle antwoorden. Mijn opmerking inzake 'echter' (en nadien 'evenwel') is gebaseerd op een - mogelijk te individueel - gevoel dat de adverbiale zinsconnectoren op de terugweg zijn. Maar dat gevoel delen jullie blijkbaar niet - en dat aanvaard ik best. Het is echter moeilijk na te gaan omdat we gedateerde, historische teksten zouden moeten kunnen vergelijken. Mijn gevoel is dat we het met zo weinig mogelijk woorden moeten leren doen (alle overtollige dienen geschrapt, een regel in de journalistiek), en de adverbiale zinsconnectoren lijken dan makkelijk te sneuvelen omdat ze niet écht nodig lijken. Nu, die behoren vaak tot de schrijftaal, dat lijkt me ook waar. --- Nu, dat is te veel een vermoeden dat ik niet voldoende kan onderbouwen.



Ik vind dit een wat opmerkelijke uitspraak, aangezien je zelf niet echt karig bent met het gebruik van zinsconnectoren (oftewel zinsverbindende elementen, zie ook http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/21/03/02/01/03/body.html ). Alleen al in de alinea hierboven worden vijf van de zeven zinnen van een zinsverbindend element voorzien:
Zin 1: nu
Zin 2: --
Zin 3: maar
Zin 4: echter(!)
Zin 5: --
Zin 6: nu
Zin 7: nu

Overigens heb ik persoonlijk niets tegen een overvloedig gebruik van zinsverbindende elementen. Veel lezers zullen ze ook wel op prijs stellen. Zinnen die te veel als los zand aan elkaar hangen, lezen toch wat minder prettig, denk ik.



ThomasK said:


> Ergens vermoed ik dat 'echter' inzake betekenis veel algemener is en daardoor sneller zou kunnen verdwijnen voor een modieuzer woord als 'evenwel'. Maar opnieuw zitten we in de sfeer van gevoelens en vermoedens, vrees ik, en misschien moeten we het daar toch maar bij houden. (Maar toch bedankt voor jullie bijdragen)



_Echter _draait nu al eeuwen mee en vertoont nog steeds geen tekenen van slijtage. _Evenwel_ gaat ook al eeuwen mee, maar wordt in het moderne Nederlands niet al te vaak meer gebruikt. Omdat _echter_ en _evenwel_ nagenoeg perfecte synoniemen zijn – het enige verschil is dat ze net niet binnen hetzelfde stijlregister vallen – komt het mij voor dat juist het steeds minder gebruikte _evenwel_ in de gevarenzone zit. Het is best mogelijk dat _evenwel_ het ook nog heel lang zal uithouden, maar aanwijzingen dat _evenwel_ een langere adem dan _echter_ zal hebben, nee, die zie ik niet.


----------



## ThomasK

Haha, zeker weten niet karig: ik pas mij node aan aan de regels in de journalistiek. Ik voel mij in die zin soms alleen omdat ik de indruk heb dat het gebruik daalt. Maar inderdaad, ik heb er geen probleem mee, integendeel. Die 'nu' lijkt wel mijn favoriet te zijn... (Ten andere: zelfs de nuancering lijkt soms in het gedrang te komen, vind ik: liever 'moeten' in plaats van 'zou moeten', waardoor er natuurlijk veel meer contrast ontstaat, en dat is 'mediatiek' interessant. )

Nu, inzake _evenwel/ echter _heb je misschien wel gelijk. Bij mij is het nattevingerwerk, alleen een aanvoelen, en mogelijk speelt het onderscheid Noord/ Zuid hier toch nog een rol... Ik hou het gebruik ervan in de gaten in de _Metro'_svan de komende dagen (en weken misschien).


----------

